# went to lake isabella/little miami river



## trailbreaker

the river was low and clear.. met a family think their russian or something
the father said fish wasn't biting nor at the lake and the lake was clear
i was like wow i didn't fish, ok big question has anyone fished where shady 
elm shelter is under the bridge i saw a sand bar


----------



## j777extra

I've fished on the other side of the 275 bridge, caught some white bass. But it was a lot warmer.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## trailbreaker

might try there next time.. he even said he's seen snakes there


----------



## BassAddict83

trailbreaker said:


> might try there next time.. he even said he's seen snakes there


I have a couple different spots that I fish in the Loveland area and I'm not sure what it is but it seems like Loveland is jam packed with snakes. I see them from time to time all over the LMR but any time I'm in Loveland I can put money on seeing at least 2 or 3. It's really weird.


----------



## trailbreaker

i don't feel like getting bit by one


----------



## imalt

The snakes aren't going to mess with you. But be careful in that area Loveland frogman roams the river in that area. And farther up north in morrow there is a Bigfoot. You better just stick to the lakes I don't think the river is safe to be walking around.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## TRAILGATOR

BassAddict83 said:


> I have a couple different spots that I fish in the Loveland area and I'm not sure what it is but it seems like Loveland is jam packed with snakes. I see them from time to time all over the LMR but any time I'm in Loveland I can put money on seeing at least 2 or 3. It's really weird.


My only fishing visit in Loveland last year envolved a swimming Copperhead along my kayak with my paddle aimed and ready to fire.


----------



## oldstinkyguy

imalt said:


> The snakes aren't going to mess with you. But be careful in that area Loveland frogman roams the river in that area. And farther up north in morrow there is a Bigfoot. You better just stick to the lakes I don't think the river is safe to be walking around.
> 
> posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


From what I understand the bigfoot attacks have been so violent that this year the river is closed to all fishing from South Lebanon to Waynesville...


----------



## Matulemj

oldstinkyguy said:


> From what I understand the bigfoot attacks have been so violent that this year the river is closed to all fishing from South Lebanon to Waynesville...


Fact.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## black swamp

No venomous snakes in this part of Ohio those are water snakes NON VENOMOUS so dont kill them they have more rights than we do my advice is to get a book but get one that is current not something from 1234 bc


----------



## FishDoctor

black swamp said:


> No venomous snakes in this part of Ohio those are water snakes NON VENOMOUS so dont kill them they have more rights than we do my advice is to get a book but get one that is current not something from 1234 bc


I agree Black that most people are probably misidentifying water snakes as venomous ones. 

The common or northern water snake can look a lot like a copperhead to most people and there is a wide variance in its patterning:



















I agree too, people shouldn't be killing snakes out on the river. That is ignorant.

That said though there are certainly venomous snakes around that people should be careful of. Last summer while wading the LMR my buddy and I caught a baby copperhead (wanted to positively ID it as such). I would not advise this to anyone, both me and my buddy have lots and lots of experience handling snakes (and venomous ones to boot.) The best thing to do with all snakes, is to just leave them alone.











Good resource and website for Ohio's reptiles:

http://www.dnr.state.oh.us/Home/resources/reptiles/reptiles/tabid/5684/Default.aspx


----------



## imalt

Remember you don't have to be faster than bigfoot just be faster than the guy you're fishing with. Same applies for frogman, mothman, aliens, lions, tigers, bears and whatever else you may run into on the river. Beware on the west side of town when you start hearing the banjo music coming from the woods. They aren't too picky over there.


----------



## trailbreaker

imalt said:


> Remember you don't have to be faster than bigfoot just be faster than the guy you're fishing with. Same applies for frogman, mothman, aliens, lions, tigers, bears and whatever else you may run into on the river. Beware on the west side of town when you start hearing the banjo music coming from the woods. They aren't too picky over there.


cool i love banjo.. i'll play bluegrass on my radio


----------



## black swamp

I would like to see that "copperhead" you found I work for ODNR I do there reptile an amphibian research you found a juveile water snake a milk snake hognose snake or blackrat but no copperhead they are not found in sw Ohio anymore have not been documented here in over 40 years, I dont work on jet engines because I DONT KNOW ANYTHING ABOUT THEM you dont know your snakes


----------



## FishDoctor

black swamp said:


> I would like to see that "copperhead" you found I work for ODNR I do there reptile an amphibian research you found a juveile water snake a milk snake hognose snake or blackrat but no copperhead they are not found in sw Ohio anymore have not been documented here in over 40 years, I dont work on jet engines because I DONT KNOW ANYTHING ABOUT THEM you dont know your snakes


Take it easy there boss. First off, welcome to the internets where you should learn how to interact with people appropriately. 

You may not know anything about jet engines, but you don't know anything about me either. So.....second off, you really have no idea who I am or what I know. After majoring in zoology and EEOB (that's evolutionary ecology, organismal biology) at Ohio state I did field herpetology research out of Stone Lab and some graduate work at Ohio University in Athens. Wait for it.......working with copperheads (all that before eventually going into the lab then on to medical school here at UC). I've worked with plenty of juvenile copperheads, tracking and finding them through the hocking hills area and WNF--Know one when I see one.

Third, that buddy I was with, was (at the time) a PhD candidate at Ohio University for behavioral ecology with a special interest in ophiology (that's fancy speak for "studying snakes")--He's since completed that PhD and is a postdoc fellow down south working with...you guessed it: snakes! So if we are to have an epeen contest of who has more snake knowledge, I'm going trust him over you or me. 

Fourth, the yellow-green tail was a dead give away. It was a baby copperhead, not a misidentified common or northern water snake. But thanks for playing.


----------



## black swamp

ahh another grad student who is not a herpetlogist just a student... Next


----------



## FishDoctor

black swamp said:


> ahh another grad student who is not a herpetlogist just a student... Next


I think you meant a "herpetologist"-- And like I said, the guy I was with is, so again I'll take his opinion over mine or yours any day. By the way, just "working for ODNR" doesn't mean anything in and of its self anyway. My grandma cleaned the bathrooms at the Zoo, didn't make her a zoologist.


----------



## black swamp

Still not a valid field record from this area big difference between east and w est you obviously have misidentified the specimen and I know just about everyone working with snakes an that would have been a find but that snake was not found on the LMR corridor it was obviously ID by a novice


----------



## FishDoctor

black swamp said:


> Still not a valid field record from this area big difference between east and w est you obviously have misidentified the specimen and I know just about everyone working with snakes an that would have been a find but that snake was not found on the LMR corridor it was obviously ID by a novice


Meh, keep preachin to yourself dude. You're more than welcome to your opinion--That's the great thing about them; everyone gets one. Like I said, I was with someone who is a professional herpetologist and I've ID'd and worked with lots of copperheads. It was a copperhead, don't really care what you think--you were not there.


----------



## E_Lin

Ya'll dont know your bigfoots I knows a guy who sees squatchz all the time and he sez aint none of them in SWOH so yall full of it they all in other parts of the country and stuff we dont' got no forst ecolog y for them to be hiding in. FACT


----------



## trailbreaker

dang it e lin now everyone knows it me


----------



## black swamp

Ok Johnny you keep stringtailing those snakes for us was probably a DOR losing its color in the heat


----------



## TRAILGATOR

I saw a Bigfoot once up in Loveland swimming right next to my kayak, had my paddle aimed and ready to fire.


----------



## Captain Failboat

Maybe it was an AFRICAN ROCK PYTHON/BURMESE PYTHON HYBRID!!!!!


----------



## Riverbum

Well I for one am scared to death! The whole Little Miami river is over run with deadly poison copperheads, big foots n whatnot.I'm with OSG close the whole mess


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Riverbum

I'd like to get one on my 5wt


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## oldstinkyguy

black swamp said:


> No venomous snakes in this part of Ohio


Spring Valley Wildlife Area which has the LMR running all along one side is home to the endangered massasauga rattlesnake.


----------



## Riverbum

I heard some guys had one (rattle snake) in one of the duck blinds there some years ago


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## GarrettMyers

House almost got attacked by a trouser snake at Kelley Nature Preserve. The trouser snake is known to 'back in' to spaces near the woods and wait in anticipation for its next victim. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## deltaoscar

There are no alligators in this part of Ohio either. Errr....except this one.



Never say never. (unless you're referring to Bigfoot)


----------



## oldstinkyguy

"Absence of evidence is not evidence of absence." - Dr. Carl Sagan

If you go here

http://www.tristatebigfoot.com/1091209.htm

you will find a chilling acount of a bigfoot encounter someone had while fishing the LMR.
As everyone knows you cant put anything on the internet that isnt true.
Plus their site says they are "Ohios top ranked bigfoot research team website". I think it's time that everyone quit fishing and canoeing the LMR. For their own safety of course, I'm just that compassionate a guy.

(I might, if I can summon the courage, pretend to still be fishing the river in hopes of photographing the beast for science.)


----------



## black swamp

well said well spoken OSG or is it yee old wise man I think wise man


----------



## glasseyes

black swamp said:


> Still not a valid field record from this area big difference between east and w est you obviously have misidentified the specimen and I know just about everyone working with snakes an that would have been a find but that snake was not found on the LMR corridor it was obviously ID by a novice



DUDE you need to chill. Ok your an expert. we all know that now, good for you. I know nothing about snakes , I know a lot about human behavior and you need help. There is no way in H3ll you can tell this man he did not find a copperhead. They may be very rare or have not been seen but NO WAY can you be certain he did not find one. Why not just say that it seems unlikely and you would be very surprised if he did and then go search the area yourself if it bothers you still, no need to be on such a high horse here. Personally after the the way you insulted his inteligence I have to commend him for his answer back to you. JUST CHILL


----------



## Riverbum

I also found a pile of bones like the investigator . STAY AWAY from that place









Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## glasseyes

Off topic a little, I ride the bike trail a lot Xenia to loveland in summer and last year in June a friend and I were just about 2 miles out of Morrow when I spoted an albino fawn heading to the stream to drink I suppose. I stopped to try and get picture but by the time I got phone out it had walked down into brushy area around stream This is the first and only albino I have ever seen in my life and I have hunted deer for 40 years. I have seen several pie-bald deer but never a true albino. This little deer was close enough to see the pink eyes and nose. Something special for sure. I hope someday to get a picture of it if it made it through the season.


----------



## black swamp

Let me say this then we will close the book on this topic I have been doing this work for 38 years the last VALID specimen(wild caught) was found in 1954,due to urbanazation all the wild populations are gone.I am not saying someone did not release one just saying they are gone you have to go about 50 miles before you will find them again is all I am saying. If this snake was found it would have been a very interesting discovery like I said I have been doing this for 38 years I think I have a good idea about what I am talking about. He should have some proof if he is going to say it is a valid field specimen is there a picture... No , is it in a jar at OUor OSU? In the world of science you have to have proof not" MY buddy is an expert" like I said I know most of the people working with reptiles in the state particularly snakes who is his "buddy" because I probably know him that way he can back up his find other than that it was probably not what he thought it was,
that is all I am saying.


----------



## glasseyes

black swamp said:


> I would like to see that "copperhead" you found I work for ODNR I do there reptile an amphibian research you found a juveile water snake a milk snake hognose snake or blackrat but no copperhead they are not found in sw Ohio anymore have not been documented here in over 40 years, *"]I dont work on jet engines because I DONT KNOW ANYTHING ABOUT THEM you dont know your snakes*


*
*[/SIZE]

I don't know anything about snakes either, but your arrogance was real.


----------



## trailbreaker

ok guys my thread has been highjacked long enough can we please get back on topic.. oh if i hear someone playing a banjo i'd have them play dueling banjos from deliverence, how can the LMR be clear at isabella


----------



## E_Lin

trailbreaker said:


> ok guys my thread has been highjacked long enough can we please get back on topic.. oh if i hear someone playing a banjo i'd have them play dueling banjos from deliverence, how can the LMR be clear at isabella


Wait - wait - wait - for the love of God just hold on one more sec...



GarrettMyers said:


> House almost got attacked by a trouser snake at Kelley Nature Preserve. The trouser snake is known to 'back in' to spaces near the woods and wait in anticipation for its next victim.


It's bad enough we must contend with Bigfoot, the Loveland Frogman and whatever happens on a daily basis in _Hamilton!_. Now you're telling me there's a Trouser Snake I have to keep an eye out for? This is the most dangerous hobby imaginable. I never thought river fishing could be so extreme...


----------



## imalt

trailbreaker said:


> ok guys my thread has been highjacked long enough can we please get back on topic.. oh if i hear someone playing a banjo i'd have them play dueling banjos from deliverence, how can the LMR be clear at isabella


Water that doesn't have crap floating in it is clear. Is that the answer I don't understand your question. The LMR will get high but I have rarely seen it get as muddy as the gmr. Plus the cold water is less algae in the water making it clear. It isn't clear just behind isabella it is clear all along the river. There isn't a magical unicorn at isabella making the water clear. I think you learned a valuable lesson out of this thread. Don't back into any parking spaces along the lmr and don't try to identify any snake species unless you get it approved by Black Swamp first.


----------



## kingofamberley

.........
.....
...
..I heard that trouser snake/squatch hybrids taste awful out of East Fork, but are pretty good out of the pristine waters of West Fork. Co is a local, he might know...


----------



## trailbreaker

bigfoot iz ma cuzin


----------



## Captain Failboat

glasseyes said:


> dude you need to chill. Ok your an expert.


.....you're*


----------



## GarrettMyers

Lol


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## oldstinkyguy

glasseyes said:


> Off topic a little, I ride the bike trail a lot Xenia to loveland in summer and last year in June a friend and I were just about 2 miles out of Morrow when I spoted an albino fawn heading to the stream to drink I suppose. I stopped to try and get picture but by the time I got phone out it had walked down into brushy area around stream This is the first and only albino I have ever seen in my life and I have hunted deer for 40 years. I have seen several pie-bald deer but never a true albino. This little deer was close enough to see the pink eyes and nose. Something special for sure. I hope someday to get a picture of it if it made it through the season.


True story but about a mile north of Morrow I've seen two albino squirrels and talked to a couple other people that have seen them (Maybe we can beat the great white turtle thread.)

BTW five miles upstream and downstream of Morrow is the absolute ground zero for bigfoot attacks, Ive heard that homeland security is flying unmanned drones to enforce the new NO FISHING ZONE. Me I would never ever ever fish there. Pinky swear


----------



## BassAddict83

I love starting snake conversations on this forum


----------



## sporto

It needs to warm up quick cause after reading these threads I can tell you all (me too) have WAAAAY too much time on your hands!......lol


----------



## sporto

Funny, found this question posted earlier from this "odnr expert"....lol 
Is it a law in Ohio to register a kayak?


----------



## longhaulpointer

i was bit by a copperhead so that makes me more of an expert on snakes. My advice is not to handle them, or walk around looking for firewood in red river gorge in sandles. seriously, i was bit by a juvenile and it gave me all the juice it had. Worst pain imaginable. 
Still i'll take my chances with copperheads over the trouser snakes at Kelly's nature preserve.


----------



## Riverbum

oldstinkyguy said:


> True story but about a mile north of Morrow I've seen two albino squirrels and talked to a couple other people that have seen them (Maybe we can beat the great white turtle thread.)
> 
> BTW five miles upstream and downstream of Morrow is the absolute ground zero for bigfoot attacks, Ive heard that homeland security is flying unmanned drones to enforce the new NO FISHING ZONE. Me I would never ever ever fish there. Pinky swear


I wish we could get us a Sasquatch a little further down stream , say around Kelly nature center . I used to love to fish there



Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## deltaoscar

Captain Failboat said:


> .....you're*


thatsnotasannoyingasrunonsentenceswithnopunctuation


----------



## E_Lin

imalt said:


> There isn't a magical unicorn at isabella...


Oh, so we all agree that there are Bigfoots, Frogmen and Trouser Snakes. But no Magical Unicorns? I'm not buying that for a second.


----------



## Riverbum

E_Lin I would be willing to help you catch one of these unicorns. Just think of the fish we could catch with lures tied from its fur


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Bazzin05

Per the Ohio DNR page. But it doesn't make sense Black Swamp guaranteed us they do not exist where the little miami river runs. HUH?? 

I am pretty sure the yellow area on the map listed as Snake Lives covers the part of the little miami water basin.


----------



## glasseyes

I think the yellow area is where the yellow yeti has been spotted.


----------



## Riverbum

Does this mean we should avoid rocky and wooded areas?


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## BassAddict83

I've used unicorn liver when fishing for Nessy in the LMR. Hooked her twice but haven't landed her yet. 2013 will be my golden year! Pics will be posted!


----------



## FishDoctor

Yes people should avoid fishing in all rocky and wooded areas near the LMR cause the unicopercorns and ol' footy 

Luckily I've developed an ol' footy deterrent spray if any is brave enough to try it: 1 part moose blood, 1 part fox piss and 2 parts skunked natty light. Apply liberally before venturing on the LMR corridor


----------



## Matulemj

I really don't understand you people's concern with "bigfoot" and "unicorns". It is the Western Ohio Black Bear you guys should worry about. They inhabit the entire Little Miami River. They killed one in Kings Mills last year. No human fatalities yet, but with all these new comers, it's only a matter of time. My advise: stick to the Great Miami River. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## FishDoctor

Bazzin05 said:


> Per the Ohio DNR page. But it doesn't make sense Black Swamp guaranteed us they do not exist where the little miami river runs. HUH??
> 
> I am pretty sure the yellow area on the map listed as Snake Lives covers the part of the little miami water basin.
> 
> 
> View attachment 70480


Not to mention they are also found all over N Kentucky










http://www.ca.uky.edu/forestryextension/kysnakes/snake-details/copperhead/

I'm sure they know better than to cross state lines, cause our odnr "experts" told them so 

And its not like KY snakes would know how to swim or anything. Being from KY and all











Edit: Kind of a cool website KDFWR has, you can sort species by county: http://fw.ky.gov/kfwis/speciesInfo/speciesInfo.asp. Of note you'll find Agkistrodon contortrix (nerd speak for N. copperheads) in Boone, Kenton and Campbell counties.


----------



## FishDoctor

Matulemj said:


> I really don't understand you people's concern with "bigfoot" and "unicorns". It is the Western Ohio Black Bear you guys should worry about. They inhabit the entire Little Miami River. They killed one in Kings Mills last year. No human fatalities yet, but with all these new comers, it's only a matter of time. My advise: stick to the Great Miami River.
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


I agree, prolly much safer. And you wont have to wear my footy deterrent


----------



## glasseyes

FishDoctor said:


> Yes people should avoid fishing in all rocky and wooded areas near the LMR cause the unicopercorns and ol' footy
> 
> Luckily I've developed an ol' footy deterrent spray if any is brave enough to try it: 1 part moose blood, 1 part fox piss and 2 parts skunked natty light. Apply liberally before venturing on the LMR corridor




Now I know what that funny smell was while riding my bike south of Morrow on bike trail.


----------



## StuckAtHome

Think I'll stay in Columbus, you got done strange things going on down there...

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## BassAddict83

StuckAtHome said:


> Think I'll stay in Columbus, you got done strange things going on down there...
> 
> posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


Don't judge us


----------



## FishDoctor

Last thing; interesting publication from the Center for North American Herpetology. Seems they identified a specimen (verified) of a copperhead in N. College hill in *2003*. There concern seems to be it was close to Mt Airy forest which according to them contains suitable habitat for copperheads. They also offer an alternative: the snake may have came from *Clermont county*, where "the species is known to occur naturally". Obviously they, like me, must be mistaken 

http://www.cnah.org/pdf_files/101.pdf


----------



## FishDoctor

glasseyes said:


> Now I know what that funny smell was while riding my bike south of Morrow on bike trail.


You must have some footy blood in you, that scent smells great to LMR fisherman


----------



## StuckAtHome

Lol not judging, just laughing

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Riverbum

FishDoctor said:


> Yes people should avoid fishing in all rocky and wooded areas near the LMR cause the unicopercorns and ol' footy
> 
> Luckily I've developed an ol' footy deterrent spray if any is brave enough to try it: 1 part moose blood, 1 part fox piss and 2 parts skunked natty light. Apply liberally before venturing on the LMR corridor


Would about 8 of these work









Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## imalt

Riverbum said:


> Would about 8 of these work
> View attachment 70491
> 
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


Only in the sierra nevada's. Bigfoots in these parts aren't as upscale as out there. They prefer budweiser.


----------



## Captain Failboat

FishDoctor said:


> There concern seems to be it was close to Mt Airy forest which according to them contains suitable habitat for copperheads.


.....Their*


----------



## glasseyes

I have never fished this area in my life , but now I may have to just out of curiosity of all the unknown wildlife being discovered in this area. I can see a reality TV show starting in the works now. 
What about a catchy name ?


----------



## FishDoctor

imalt said:


> Only in the sierra nevada's. Bigfoots in these parts aren't as upscale as out there. They prefer budweiser.


For sure, our footies like a good bud heavy. 



Captain Failboat said:


> .....Their*


Ruh roh rorge, didn't know the grammar police were in town. How much is my ticket?

And for internal consistency:



> I have had fantastic luck this year in rivers with frozen cheese hotdogs. Didn't try any lakes, but the channels LOVE the frozen cheese dogs, brand didn't matter. But I have still always heard that...


You don't start sentences with "but". 



> second that


Capital "S"



> Maybe it was an AFRICAN ROCK PYTHON/BURMESE PYTHON HYBRID!!!!!


*African rock python and Burmese python hybrid. 
You don't use a slash to make compound nouns. You could use a hyphen, so long as they aren't proper nouns.


----------



## BassAddict83

glasseyes said:


> I have never fished this area in my life , but now I may have to just out of curiosity of all the unknown wildlife being discovered in this area. I can see a reality TV show starting in the works now.
> What about a catchy name ?


"Backed up to the LMR"


----------



## oldstinkyguy

you guys are the reason I'm known for fishing the LMR at night. I'm not afraid of running into squatchcopperfrogs. Its you guys I'm afraid of running into...


----------



## gibson330usa

Just don't let any of the squatches see you catch one of the many giant LMR muskies. Its their favorite food. 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## deltaoscar

Wow! I think the Ban Hammer is coming out.


----------



## GarrettMyers

Glad I checked the board when I did!


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Matulemj




----------



## deltaoscar

That's pretty awesome Matulemj. I might have to steal that.


----------



## GarrettMyers

Still alive...


----------



## deltaoscar

GarrettMyers said:


> Still alive...


Give it time...lol


----------



## kingofamberley

Oof we need spring to drop, cabin fever is destroying us!


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## BassAddict83

I guess I'll go ahead and get my last post in before the lock.... sigh....


----------



## deltaoscar

kingofamberley said:


> Oof we need spring to drop, cabin fever is destroying us!


lol... that's true. What do you expect from a bunch of fishnerds?


----------



## BassAddict83

trailbreaker said:


> i don't feel like getting bit by one


I'll protect you


----------



## Riverbum

THAT'S IT ! I'm going fishing on Saturday 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## GarrettMyers

BassAddict83 said:


> I'll protect you


Never laughed so hard on this board, bravo.


----------



## Matulemj

BassAddict83 said:


> I'll protect you












Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## FishDoctor

Musta' had the crack team of monkeys workin on those


----------



## E_Lin

Last post attempt!










Got it in there!


----------



## sporto

Swamp you made your bed now you ought to just lay in it and take it like a man....


----------



## oldstinkyguy

BassAddict83 said:


> I've used unicorn liver when fishing for Nessy in the LMR. !


Can you still get that at Jungle Jims?


----------



## oldstinkyguy

Matulemj said:


> you people's


It was a nice friendly family oriented thread till you said that...


----------



## glasseyes

Oh and one more thing, it's to bad this thread will get nuked, I was being entertained now for a few days at work by the great jokes on the lmr and it has been a riot, thanks.


----------



## E_Lin

glasseyes said:


> Oh and one more thing, it's to bad this thread will get nuked, I was being entertained now for a few days at work by the great jokes on the lmr and it has been a riot, thanks.


Don't worry. There'll be plenty of more threads to hijack between now and when we are all actually able to get out on the water and fish. Maybe some enterprising soul will start a thread based on all the unusual creatures and happenings, to prevent this kind of thing from happening again and giving us all a place to use as an outlet for our collective cabin fever , or "Space Madness" as Ren would put it.


----------



## GarrettMyers

This run of excellence will never end!


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## glasseyes

kingofamberley said:


> .........
> .....
> ...
> ..I heard that trouser snake/squatch hybrids taste awful out of East Fork, but are pretty good out of the pristine waters of West Fork. Co is a local, he might know...


Forgive me please I know I'm an old man , but the term trouser snake as I remember it , if correct doesn't seem to be used in a sentence like the above to be very appealing


----------



## BassAddict83

oldstinkyguy said:


> Can you still get that at Jungle Jims?


Only when it's in season


----------



## trailbreaker

someone told me a tail feather from a phoenix catches bigger fish


----------



## trailbreaker

as long as no one is cussing no one out.. i say let it stay open


----------



## Dandrews

E_Lin said:


> Oh, so we all agree that there are Bigfoots, Frogmen and Trouser Snakes. But no Magical Unicorns? I'm not buying that for a second.


He didn&#8217;t say that there wasn&#8217;t a magical unicorn; he just said that there wasn&#8217;t one at Isabella making the water clear. There very well could be a magical unicorn and it could even be at Isabella, it&#8217;s just not making the water clear. For that matter, there could be a magical unicorn making the water clear, just not at Isabella.
I hope I cleared that up.


----------



## Dandrews

FishDoctor said:


> Yes people should avoid fishing in all rocky and wooded areas near the LMR cause the unicopercorns and ol' footy
> 
> Luckily I've developed an ol' footy deterrent spray if any is brave enough to try it: 1 part moose blood, 1 part fox piss and 2 parts skunked natty light. Apply liberally before venturing on the LMR corridor


No, White Castles and draft beerwait a minute, that might actually simulate squatch pheromonesnever mind.


----------



## BassAddict83

Dandrews said:


> He didnt say that there wasnt a magical unicorn; he just said that there wasnt one at Isabella making the water clear. There very well could be a magical unicorn and it could even be at Isabella, its just not making the water clear. For that matter, there could be a magical unicorn making the water clear, just not at Isabella.
> I hope I cleared that up.


I'm not sure I understand.


----------

